# Recommend a place to order the SX Pro from that isn't ModChipsDirect



## gene0915 (Jun 24, 2018)

I went ahead and canceled my batch 1 SX Pro order with MCD because I'm tired of the non-stop bullshit delays. I had zero faith in them getting my order out in a timely manner.

I know that I've effectively reset the block and everyone is back-ordered but I'm fine with waiting another few weeks (or month) so long as the company I'm ordering from understands how to effectively communicate delays and starts sending out the SX Pro the day it arrives and not sitting on inventory because they don't have enough people to stuff packages or they don't feel like working that day or insert reason here.

So with that, should I just order from SwitchSX? Other than one angry thread, they seem to be doing OK with getting product into the hands of people that ordered from them.

UPDATE: Well, looks like MCD proved me wrong. I formally apologize for doubting that they would ship any stock this week. I've seen several posts (with screen shots) of shipping alerts and even emails with tracking data. I truly wish you all get your units delivered in a timely manner. Guess I'll be waiting on my SwitchSX order.


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 24, 2018)

Not sure why you did that they are starting to send out tracking info....



gene0915 said:


> I went ahead and canceled my batch 1 SX Pro order with MCD because I'm tired of the non-stop bullshit delays. I had zero faith in them getting my order out in a timely manner.
> 
> I know that I've effectively reset the block and everyone is back-ordered but I'm fine with waiting another few weeks (or month) so long as the company I'm ordering from understands how to effectively communicate delays and starts sending out the SX Pro the day it arrives and not sitting on inventory because they don't have enough people to stuff packages or they don't feel like working that day or insert reason here.
> 
> So with that, should I just order from SwitchSX? Other than one angry thread, they seem to be doing OK with getting product into the hands of people that ordered from them.


Not sure


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 25, 2018)

cantrollmyrs said:


> Not sure why you did that they are starting to send out tracking info....
> 
> 
> Not sure



No they aren't. Hard to ship something when you don't have it. And if they did have them (according to their site, they've had them for at least 3-4 days I think) why hasn't a single person come forward stating that they have a tracking email from MCD? Can ONE person come forward with tracking info from MCD. Any takers?

Oh wells, I went ahead and ordered from SwitchSX. Gonna be freaking hilarious if I get my order from SwitchSX before MCD actually starts shipping a single SX Pro. Their slowness is inexcusable. I still maintain they don't have any in stock and are just lying. I think anyone that ordered from MCD needs to wake up and smell the coffee.

There is ZERO reason why anyone that is in batch 1 shouldn't have their SX Pro from MCD this week! ZERO!!! Well, I can think of 1 reason and I already pointed it out above.

If I'm wrong, I'll come back here and apologize to MCD.


----------



## Altina (Jun 25, 2018)

Uh, they only got their shipment in on Friday and they said they don’t work weekends apparently.


----------



## uzi (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## asnka (Jun 25, 2018)

Your own foot. You shot it.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 25, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I went ahead and canceled my batch 1 SX Pro order with MCD because I'm tired of the non-stop bullshit delays. I had zero faith in them getting my order out in a timely manner.
> 
> I know that I've effectively reset the block and everyone is back-ordered but I'm fine with waiting another few weeks (or month) so long as the company I'm ordering from understands how to effectively communicate delays and starts sending out the SX Pro the day it arrives and not sitting on inventory because they don't have enough people to stuff packages or they don't feel like working that day or insert reason here.
> 
> So with that, should I just order from SwitchSX? Other than one angry thread, they seem to be doing OK with getting product into the hands of people that ordered from them.



This website is full of modchipdirect shills. They fucked me over too. I am on batch 2 and I just dont see them shipping my product.


----------



## psychoacer (Jun 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> This website is full of modchipdirect shills. They fucked me over too. I am on batch 2 and I just dont see them shipping my product.


How is that fucking you over?


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 25, 2018)

It will ship, at some point. BE PATIENT.


----------



## Puckmarin (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm not particularly happy with modchipsdirect either but I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt.

I'm in Batch 1 and expect to get a shipping email this week. If I don't have one by Friday then I'll really start pushing for a refund, etc...

I think the biggest mistake MCD has made is not keeping everyone notified, beyond the initial email that was sent out a couple of weeks ago.  They should have been emailing customers every few days letting them know the status of shipment delays, etc...


----------



## magico29 (Jun 25, 2018)

oh oh trouble in the jungle.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 25, 2018)

asnka said:


> Your own foot. You shot it.



We'll see. Until people start receiving their SX Pro's, MCD is just paying lip service.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maluma said:


> This website is full of modchipdirect shills. They fucked me over too. I am on batch 2 and I just dont see them shipping my product.



Seeing as how practically EVERY re-seller has already delivered SX Pro's to those that are in the "1st batch", and MCD hasn't shipped a single one.... I'd say that your batch 2 order won't ship for at least another month from them. Cancel your order, order a jig off eBay and find somebody selling the license code. I mean, how many times are you really going to reboot your Switch? Just leave it in sleep mode.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



huma_dawii said:


> It will ship, at some point. BE PATIENT.



Oh I'm sure it will. That point though is not next week.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 25, 2018)

ModChipsDirect is great.  I ordered an SX Pro from them, but ended up cancelling it because I decided to just get the code instead since it was quicker.  I don't mind using my phone or computer to inject the payload.  I mean, I can always replace my OTG dongle and even have a few spare phones if something happened to the one I inject a payload with...but if I lost the dongle, I would also lose TX OS because it's tied to the dongle.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 25, 2018)

uzi said:


>



Don't believe it until you have it in your hand.


----------



## Altina (Jun 25, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> ModChipsDirect is great.  I ordered an SX Pro from them, but ended up cancelling it because I decided to just get the code instead since it was quicker.  I don't mind using my phone or computer to inject the payload.  I mean, I can always replace my OTG dongle and even have a few spare phones if something happened to the one I inject a payload with...but if I lost the dongle, I would also lose TX OS because it's tied to the dongle.



The license is embedded on the dongle, but it gets written to the micro sd card after activation.  You can then back up your license to somewhere else.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 25, 2018)

Altina said:


> The license is embedded on the dongle, but it gets written to the micro sd card after activation.  You can then back up your license to somewhere else.




Hmm..I didn't know that...I thought the dongle itself was REQUIRED for every boot...so with the Pro, you could use the dongle or another device?


----------



## Altina (Jun 25, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> Hmm..I didn't know that...I thought the dongle itself was REQUIRED for every boot...so with the Pro, you could use the dongle or another device?



Yes, after using the dongle the first time and getting your license, you can use other means to boot into sx os.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh...well then the dongle isn't so bad after all...it's a dedicated device....meh, oh well, i'm good with my license LOL....


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 25, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I went ahead and canceled my batch 1 SX Pro order with MCD because I'm tired of the non-stop bullshit delays.



Non-Stop delays? From my understanding, they only pushed back shipping a one or two working days (that's assuming they ship on this Monday or Tuesday) from the 1st batch update. I'm not exactly thrilled about my pre-order (I'm in batch 1), but their initial promise from my invoice states "The end of June," so it's not like they've been dishonest. However, they do seem to be the slowest out of all the listed re-sellers on Team Xecuter's site, so that definitely doesn't work in their favor.

The only reason I chose them is because it clearly states they are based in Michigan, and I wasn't able to find other re-sellers that claimed they were based in the US easily as well. They should do a solid for their customers and upgrade to 1-3 priority mail though.

I'm just curious though, have other USA based customers that chose a different re-seller received their orders? Also, I'm not talking about people that placed their order in the last couple of weeks, the early pre-order customers.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> This website is full of modchipdirect shills. They fucked me over too. I am on batch 2 and I just dont see them shipping my product.



things were just as bad when gateway and sky3ds came out. i ordered things from modchipscentral and modchipsdirect and to me modchipsdirect was faster and a better, cheaper company. but thats just my opinion on experience

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ive seen threads that say dont buy from switchsx and dont buy from 3dsflashcart, the only other two companies that ship in the usa, so though luck buddy. you shouldve just waited and not cancelled, plus tx is still fixing a lot of their 'cfw' so it wouldve been more friendly to use when i wouldve arrived. now youve paid $4 less to have to hook it into something everytime because of impatience for piracy on a small amount of games you shouldve already owned.


----------



## Trappie (Jun 25, 2018)

Stargate worked great for me, got it 2 days after it was shipped for €45


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 25, 2018)

Trappie said:


> Stargate worked great for me, got it 2 days after it was shipped for €45



Considering you're using the "€" currency symbol, I'm assuming you're not based in the US...


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 25, 2018)

I asked them for an update and I got this back. I'm going to be patient and wait since they said end of June with possible delays.

Their response and my email after it :
Hi
it got delayed 3 days out of china
so that puts us 3 business days behind.
We have the stock now
you will get tracking next week
sorry for the delay, it was out of out control

On 23-06-18 1:05 PM, wrote:
> Hello,
>
> This is a notification of a new post to *Order*: #
>
> *Message*:
> Hey guys haven't had an email since the 12th and you guys approximated
> shipping before this weekend. Just curious if you've received the chips
> yet or not. Thanks for any response!
-- My email was Friday and their response was Sat 3am pst


----------



## Trappie (Jun 25, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> Considering you're using the "€" currency symbol, I'm assuming you're not based in the US...


they also ship to the us, in fact: it's closer than europe so it should be quicker?


----------



## anthonyplep (Jun 25, 2018)

So who has something _good_ to say about ModChipsDirect? Placed my order as a part of batch number 3.  I’m not impatient by any means and I was expecting to wait a bit anyways.  Obviously I don’t want to wait too long but I am willing to wait


----------



## Puckmarin (Jun 25, 2018)

anthonyplep said:


> So who has something _good_ to say about ModChipsDirect?



Jury is still out with regards to SX Pros.  I'm in batch one and still waiting for a shipping confirmation.  It sounds like they have them in hand so I would expect a tracking number today or tomorrow.  If not, I'm going to start to get a bit irritated and if Friday rolls around and I still don't have one I'll ask for a refund.

That said, I ended up ordering a SX OS code from them and they delivered it to me within the hour so their customer service there was top notch.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 25, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> Non-Stop delays? From my understanding, they only pushed back shipping a one or two working days (that's assuming they ship on this Monday or Tuesday) from the 1st batch update. I'm not exactly thrilled about my pre-order (I'm in batch 1), but their initial promise from my invoice states "The end of June," so it's not like they've been dishonest. However, they do seem to be the slowest out of all the listed re-sellers on Team Xecuter's site, so that definitely doesn't work in their favor.
> 
> The only reason I chose them is because it clearly states they are based in Michigan, and I wasn't able to find other re-sellers that claimed they were based in the US easily as well. They should do a solid for their customers and upgrade to 1-3 priority mail though.
> 
> I'm just curious though, have other USA based customers that chose a different re-seller received their orders? Also, I'm not talking about people that placed their order in the last couple of weeks, the early pre-order customers.



For people that are sticking with them, yes, they -SHOULD- upgrade them to free priority mail since they can't be bothered to ship out items on the weekend. I mean, they've had them in their possession for 4 or 5 days now but "don't work on the weekend" apparently. (BS excuse)

Yes, lots of USA based customers have already received their SX Pros. Seems people had lots of luck with SwitchSX, that's why I went with them. I mean, people in the US had theirs (from other re-sellers) a couple of days after they were released. This is something I could not understand. MCD's shipment was hung up in China? Customs? Yet other vendors were able to get the SX Pro into peoples hands (that lived in the US) days after T-X released them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nickbo said:


> I asked them for an update and I got this back. I'm going to be patient and wait since they said end of June with possible delays.
> 
> Their response and my email after it :
> Hi
> ...



Wonder why they never put that info on their web site? If they did, I never saw it so maybe I'm blind? They've had stock for at least 4 days now but for some unknown reason aren't shipping anything yet. "Tracking next week". HA!!!!!!! That means (MAYBE) some day next week. Not Monday or Tuesday or Wednesday....."some day next week". I'm guessing they still don't have them and continue to lie about it. I still maintain that they won't ship a single SX Pro this week. I'll be sure and come back here NEXT Monday and check on you.

Again, if I'm wrong, I'll apologize.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 25, 2018)

Trappie said:


> Stargate worked great for me, got it 2 days after it was shipped for €45


mines still processing in Hong Kong after a week lol


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 25, 2018)

Puckmarin said:


> Jury is still out with regards to SX Pros.  I'm in batch one and still waiting for a shipping confirmation.  It sounds like they have them in hand so I would expect a tracking number today or tomorrow.  If not, I'm going to start to get a bit irritated and if Friday rolls around and I still don't have one I'll ask for a refund.
> 
> That said, I ended up ordering a SX OS code from them and they delivered it to me within the hour so their customer service there was top notch.



Waiting 4 more days to ask for a refund will put you 4 more days behind on getting your hands on an SX Pro.

I didn't cancel my order to spite them or because I'm impatient, I cancelled my order because I genuinely believe they are lying about having them in stock. Sitting on inventory because you're too bothered on the weekend to start stuffing packages? What kind of business plan is that??? A failing one.


----------



## anthonyplep (Jun 25, 2018)

Puckmarin said:


> Jury is still out with regards to SX Pros.  I'm in batch one and still waiting for a shipping confirmation.  It sounds like they have them in hand so I would expect a tracking number today or tomorrow.  If not, I'm going to start to get a bit irritated and if Friday rolls around and I still don't have one I'll ask for a refund


Sounds reasonable enough I suppose.  I’ve been checking their site every day after ordering mine to keep track of how both batch 1 and 2 are doing.  Waiting til Friday on your part seems fair.  I hate asking for refunds, but if it starts getting out of hand after a couple weeks I may have to ask for one and look elsewhere myself

Here’s hoping they’re truthful in what they say.  I’d like to believe that since they’re answering tons of emails and being a little transparent about things, that they’re not out there to scam or anything, and that they genuinely had some delays with their shipments and whatnot


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I went ahead and canceled my batch 1 SX Pro order with MCD because I'm tired of the non-stop bullshit delays. I had zero faith in them getting my order out in a timely manner.
> 
> I know that I've effectively reset the block and everyone is back-ordered but I'm fine with waiting another few weeks (or month) so long as the company I'm ordering from understands how to effectively communicate delays and starts sending out the SX Pro the day it arrives and not sitting on inventory because they don't have enough people to stuff packages or they don't feel like working that day or insert reason here.
> 
> So with that, should I just order from SwitchSX? Other than one angry thread, they seem to be doing OK with getting product into the hands of people that ordered from them.


let me get this straight. You cancelled your order that you would have received in about 5-7 more days because you're inpatient so now you're going to wait 4-6 weeks more? interesting logic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I've used MDC before and they're fine.


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 25, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Waiting 4 more days to ask for a refund will put you 4 more days behind on getting your hands on an SX Pro.
> 
> I didn't cancel my order to spite them or because I'm impatient, I cancelled my order because I genuinely believe they are lying about having them in stock. Sitting on inventory because you're too bothered on the weekend to start stuffing packages? What kind of business plan is that??? A failing one.



Umm, no? Plenty of retailers don't ship on non-business days, especially small businesses like MCD. What kind of BS statement is that???


----------



## ModDog (Jun 25, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> Umm, no? Plenty of retailers don't ship on non-business days, especially small businesses like MCD. What kind of BS statement is that???



When you have a big launch and products that were delayed taking time off is questionable.  I think working over weekend is appropriate, they said digital OS withing 24 hours so they should have been working anyway.

Assuming they got the Pro's I think packing and sending out tracking would have been proper thing to do.  If they don't have then... then batch 2 mentioning the 26 likely is no where near correct.

And I did buy digital OS from them so I am not against them.  Just wish they had better communication.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

ModDog said:


> When you have a big launch and products that were delayed taking time off is questionable.  I think working over weekend is appropriate, they said digital OS withing 24 hours so they should have been working anyway.
> 
> Assuming they got the Pro's I think packing and sending out tracking would have been proper thing to do.  If they don't have then... then batch 2 mentioning the 26 likely is no where near correct.
> 
> And I did buy digital OS from them so I am not against them.  Just wish they had better communication.


when you're being bombarded by bullshit emails it makes it harder to communicate.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 25, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> when you're being bombarded by bullshit emails it makes it harder to communicate.



I don't disagree I'm guessing with questions and people canceling they are busy.  But if they did proper updates they likely could reduce these question's.   I mean update product page and save a ton of emails seems to make sense.

Again I ordered OS from them and all went smooth so I'm not against them.  I just think working weekend and better communication would be proper thing to do.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 25, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> let me get this straight. You cancelled your order that you would have received in about 5-7 more days because you're inpatient so now you're going to wait 4-6 weeks more? interesting logic.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I've used MDC before and they're fine.



Since they've had them "in their hands" for 4+ days and haven't shipped a single one, your delusional if you think it would have shipped in 5-7 MORE days. Stop kidding yourself.

So you're saying it takes nearly TWO WEEKS to get an item shipped out and in your customers hands for an items you've been sitting on for 4+ days!?!?!??!?!?! You can't run a business like that.


Customer: Hey store owner, do you have item X in stock?

Owner: It's going to be here in 10 days. Once I receive it, I'm going to let it sit on my shelf for ANOTHER 10+ days and then tell you that it will be shipped soon and I'll ship it when I get around to it. I don't work on the weekends.

Customer: ?????????????????????????????????????????????

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



carlito1095t said:


> Umm, no? Plenty of retailers don't ship on non-business days, especially small businesses like MCD. What kind of BS statement is that???



They got these in over 4 days ago. I'll be generous and lets say they got them in Thursday. Thursday night and Friday night, they should have been shipping A FEW out. Wonder if they're following the Star Citizen business model?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 25, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Since they've had them "in their hands" for 4+ days and haven't shipped a single one, your delusional if you think it would have shipped in 5-7 MORE days. Stop kidding yourself.
> 
> So you're saying it takes nearly TWO WEEKS to get an item shipped out and in your customers hands for an items you've been sitting on for 4+ days!?!?!??!?!?! You can't run a business like that.
> 
> ...



dude modchipdirect is ran by little kids,did you really expect them to have good service? That we don't work on weekends is BS,if you own a business you work 7 days a week period.


----------



## Puckmarin (Jun 25, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Waiting 4 more days to ask for a refund will put you 4 more days behind on getting your hands on an SX Pro.



I already have a working version of SX OS.  The Pro is just icing on the cake.  No reason not to wait a bit at this point.  



anthonyplep said:


> I’d like to believe that since they’re answering tons of emails and being a little transparent about things, that they’re not out there to scam or anything, and that they genuinely had some delays with their shipments and whatnot



Dealing with China Post can be hit or miss.  I just think MCD needed to be a bit more transparent about the delays and do everything in their power to provide their customers with tracking numbers as soon as possible.

For instance, if they got their shipment on Friday there's no valid reason why everyone in Batch 1 wasn't sent a tracking number over the weekend.  If they are still waiting on their shipment then they need to communicate that to their customers.


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> dude modchipdirect is ran by little kids,did you really expect them to have good service? That we don't work on weekends is BS,if you own a business you work 7 days a week period.



Apparently "not working weekends = BS". Gotcha.

I'll be sure to tell that to the other 14 businesses in my area that don't work weekends too.


----------



## Omega_X (Jun 25, 2018)

Dang I was hoping to receive some tracking info today. If they received their batch 1 inventory last week you'd think most of them would have been shipped out today. Maybe they were sent out but shipping info hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 25, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> let me get this straight. You cancelled your order that you would have received in about 5-7 more days because you're inpatient so now you're going to wait 4-6 weeks more? interesting logic.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I've used MDC before and they're fine.


What have you used them for in the past ?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> What have you used them for in the past ?


bought sky3ds from them


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 25, 2018)

Omega_X said:


> Dang I was hoping to receive some tracking info today. If they received their batch 1 inventory last week you'd think most of them would have been shipped out today. Maybe they were sent out but shipping info hasn't been posted yet.



I seriously doubt it. With each passing hour/day with no tracking info being sent out, if I still had an order with them I'd be getting worried/pissed. Tonight will be the 5th day they have had them IN HAND yet no shipments. Weird eh?

To quote their site: "_We have them now. Please be patient as we pack and send orders. *Tracking will be emailed this week*. Emailing us and asking for tracking actually slows us down and it can in no way speed up your order._"

That message was on there since LAST WEEK. Using their own words, people should have been emailed tracking info by now. To you folks sticking with them, good luck.


----------



## Hillage (Jun 25, 2018)

I am a tad bit annoyed that mine has not been shipped but seeing SX OS being updated and working the bugs out helps. Not sure what batch I'm in but I ordered on June 6th.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoPapi (Jun 25, 2018)

You got to wait an extra week for it to be shipped. So they do have it but make us wait a week inorder to get it actually shipped then get the tracking info. Just get the OS version i tink you can downgrade. IM going to downgrade if they cant get me into Batch 2. Tommorow or today.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 25, 2018)

I would recommend anywhere on here https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/ but i would assume no matter where you buy it from. You're gonna have to wait, which seems to be a problem with people these days. Not knowing how to be patient & what not.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

Omega_X said:


> Dang I was hoping to receive some tracking info today. If they received their batch 1 inventory last week you'd think most of them would have been shipped out today. Maybe they were sent out but shipping info hasn't been posted yet.



They REALLY need to update listing.   According to product page batch 2 ships tomorrow: "2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday according to the team (26th of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down."


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 26, 2018)

ModDog said:


> They REALLY need to update listing.   According to product page batch 2 ships tomorrow: "2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday according to the team (26th of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down."



Their product page states LOTS of things, none of which are apparently true. There is no way they've had these things in stock for roughly 5 days now without shipping a single one. With each passing day, I'm more and more positive they are lying and don't have them in stock. I think they should at least be up front and say so. But they have to double down now because there is no way they will publicly admit to lying all this time. They're probably still waiting on shipment from T-X. I mean, how else do you explain this long delay in shipping for items that are "in hand"?


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Their product page states LOTS of things, none of which are apparently true. There is no way they've had these things in stock for roughly 5 days now without shipping a single one. With each passing day, I'm more and more positive they are lying and don't have them in stock. I think they should at least be up front and say so. But they have to double down now because there is no way they will publicly admit to lying all this time. They're probably still waiting on shipment from T-X. I mean, how else do you explain this long delay in shipping for items that are "in hand"?



I would agree most likely they don't have them yet.   I don't understand why they would not admit to it and say stock took longer or was delayed.  Would save them a ton of emails and wasted time.   Either that or they truly are lazy and did not work weekend (unlikely).

Only thing I can think of is if they are worried if a announcement will cause even more cancellations.


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello
No we are not lying
Yes we do have stock.
No I am not posting the tracking to anyone, not even via email. If you want confirmation you can ask TeamX if you want. 
Yes the company we use to ship orders unfortunately do not work on weekends. 
Everyone that ordered and is in the first batch will get tracking this week. 

If you want a refund because you are not patient enough to work please let me know sooner rather than later since we still have a small window to cancel your order. I would love to cancel some orders and release some of this pressure we are under. Would be a big weight off our shoulders. 

2nd batch is mean to ship to US on tuesday. 

We ship from the US
the team ship from China. 
That does not mean we instantly get batch 2 package once its shipped. 

Thank you to everyone that has been patient. I know its a small vocal group that are trying to start a fire where there is no smoke. 
If you want your order cancelled, just let me know.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

+ points for ModChipsDirect update is nice to see.


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 26, 2018)

I will PM you, I don't want details of our warehouse etc posted publicly.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 26, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Hello
> No we are not lying
> Yes we do have stock.
> No I am not posting the tracking to anyone, not even via email. If you want confirmation you can ask TeamX if you want.
> ...



So orders have in fact been shipped out today, but just won't receive tracking until later in week?


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> I will PM you, I don't want details of our warehouse etc posted publicly.



I removed my question about not getting packed over weekend.   In PM made very valid explanation on why packing must be during work week.   They have batch 1 stock so sounding like good news!


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> Apparently "not working weekends = BS". Gotcha.
> 
> I'll be sure to tell that to the other 14 businesses in my area that don't work weekends too.



Its not a real business. It's a garage operation owned by an overgrown adult that lives with his parents.The owner plays videogames and heads to usps about 3 times a week. Anyways most restaurants and stores are open 7 days a week.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Its not a real business. It's a garage operation owned by an overgrown adult that lives with his parents.The owner plays videogames and heads to usps about 3 times a week. Anyways most restaurants and stores are open 7 days a week.



Hopefully I can say enough of what they PM'ed me without going to far and get it accurately described to what I understood.

They use a fulfillment center to hold their stock and ship out.  This normally works great for them and allows this fulfillment center to ship out big numbers if needed from within the US.   So normally this would be a great thing.

But TX is dealing with massive numbers and sent the pieces of the PRO bundle not packed for retail sale and the fulfillment center is not open weekends.   So ModChipsDirect had to wait till Monday to go into facility and pack the pieces together to make the PRO bundle ready to ship (Think of boxes, dongles, jigs, cords).

So hopefully all goes well and we see progress.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Hopefully I can say enough of what they PM'ed me without going to far and get it accurately described.
> 
> They use a fulfillment center to hold their stock and ship out.  This normally works great for them and allows this fulfillment center to ship out big numbers if needed from within the US.   So normally this would be a great thing.
> 
> ...



Im waiting on a batch 2 order. The owner is straight up ignoring emails at this point. Not professional in the least.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Im waiting on a batch 2 order. The owner is straight up ignoring emails at this point. Not professional in the least.



They were really good on digital OS.  So I am hoping it goes better now on physical now that batch 1 is in US.  I do hope we see more communication and movement im in no way affiliated with them so can't give anwser.   But I agree more communication would be great in future.


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 26, 2018)

i emailed today and this the response I got regarding tracking information being sent to 1st batchers:



> Hello
> it was delayed 3 days out of china
> out of our control
> Stock is here now
> ...


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> i emailed today and this the response I got regarding tracking information being sent to 1st batchers:


Cool.  2nd batch could arrive hopefully by the weekend so maybe we 2nd batcher’s will see our pro’s end of next week. Maybe. Idk.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 26, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Cool.  2nd batch could arrive hopefully by the weekend so maybe we 2nd batcher’s will see our pro’s end of next week. Maybe. Idk.



Looks like a probable outcome *if* they dont get more delays.

I just want confirmation for second batch "members".


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 26, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Cool.  2nd batch could arrive hopefully by the weekend so maybe we 2nd batcher’s will see our pro’s end of next week. Maybe. Idk.



Next week is 4th of July holiday - I highly doubt batch 2 even gets packed next week.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

gameboy said:


> things were just as bad when gateway and sky3ds came out. i ordered things from modchipscentral and modchipsdirect and to me modchipsdirect was faster and a better, cheaper company. but thats just my opinion on experience
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ive seen threads that say dont buy from switchsx and dont buy from 3dsflashcart, the only other two companies that ship in the usa, so though luck buddy. you shouldve just waited and not cancelled, plus tx is still fixing a lot of their 'cfw' so it wouldve been more friendly to use when i wouldve arrived. now youve paid $4 less to have to hook it into something everytime because of impatience for piracy on a small amount of games you shouldve already owned.



By the time crappy small business modchipsdirect ships the first batch,a free back up solution will be out/ Realistically speaking 2nd batch is waiting another month to weeks. May as well order from China. MDC showed pictures of the "shipment" they received on this forum a while ago. Still no one has received anything.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 26, 2018)

ModDog said:


> They REALLY need to update listing.   According to product page batch 2 ships tomorrow: "2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday according to the team (26th of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down."



I'm guessing their batch 2 allotment will ship from China today (the 26th). Then, it will arrive in the US in a few days, "get hung up in customs" for a week or so then arrive at MCD headquarters were it will sit for another couple of weeks becasue of ......... reasons. Since they haven't managed to ship a single chip to batch 1 people yet, batch 2 people will probably get theirs some time in late July or mid-August. Remember, they STILL haven't shipped a single chip from batch 1 to anyone yet.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I'm guessing their batch 2 allotment will ship from China today (the 26th). Then, it will arrive in the US in a few days, "get hung up in customs" for a week or so then arrive at MCD headquarters were it will sit for another couple of weeks becasue of ......... reasons. Since they haven't managed to ship a single chip to batch 1 people yet, batch 2 people will probably get theirs some time in late July or mid-August. Remember, they STILL haven't shipped a single chip from batch 1 to anyone yet.



Very intelligent post brother. Glad to see that not everyone on gbatemp is completely retarded. Batch 2 is probably atleast a month away with all their lies.


----------



## Drewington (Jun 26, 2018)

This is my first time ordering from MCD and I should be included In the second batch. To see that they haven’t even sent off 1 Pro dongle yet Or not even give the 1st batch customers tracking or any update info yet I’m disappointed. 
I know I’m not getting my dongle any time soon.
They received them last Thursday I think. They should of been had tracking info sent out. MCD is wellin.

With that being said I might cancel and order from somewhere else if I can get it sooner.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 26, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Hello
> No we are not lying
> Yes we do have stock.
> No I am not posting the tracking to anyone, not even via email. If you want confirmation you can ask TeamX if you want.
> ...



Care to go into a bit more detail about what kind of arrangement you have with this fulfillment center you work with? If you're truly a representative from MCD, do you know how weird it is to folks that you've had the SX Pro's in stock for 5? 6? days now and haven't sent a single package? Even if you received 10,000 orders and received 10,000 SX Pros from T-X, you need to start getting the packages out. No idea what the hold up is. I still maintain you guys won't ship a single SX Pro this week. If you do somehow manage to do it, you said people will get tracking "this week" and since your fulfillment center doesn't work weekends apparently, this means you should be sending out packages by Friday night. I'm willing to bet you won't make that target.

Come Friday night, I'll either owe MCD an apology or you'll need to come up with a new excuse as to why nothing was shipped.



Drewington said:


> This is my first time ordering from MCD and I should be included In the second batch. To see that they haven’t even sent off 1 Pro dongle yet Or not even give the 1st batch customers tracking or any update info yet I’m disappointed.
> I know I’m not getting my dongle any time soon.
> They received them last Thursday I think. They should of been had tracking info sent out. MCD is wellin.
> 
> With that being said I might cancel and order from somewhere else if I can get it sooner.



I'd probably cancel your order. MCD has shown they are incapable of mailing out SX Pro's despite having them "in hand" for 5/6 days.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pseudoSue said:


> Next week is 4th of July holiday - I highly doubt batch 2 even gets packed next week.



Forgot about that. Guarantee you this will be the next excuse. "We we getting ready to drop off all the batch 1 chips then saw a 'Closed for the ENTIRE WEEK due to the 4th of July' sign on the front door of the fulfillment center."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morrison22 said:


> Cool.  2nd batch could arrive hopefully by the weekend so maybe we 2nd batcher’s will see our pro’s end of next week. Maybe. Idk.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Keep dreaming. You batch 2 people are in for a long, LLLLOOOOOONNNNNGGGGGGG wait.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Maybe this is an ultimate underground mod chip heist in progress and we are all victims.  lol  

In all seriousness though, I am sure things will sort themselves out.  Just give the guy a few days to get his orders packed and out.  Patience people.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 26, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Maybe this is an ultimate underground mod chip heist in progress and we are all victims.  lol



Lol, maybe!

If I were in MCD's shoes, piss on that fulfillment center. I'd be in my basement, stuffing packages myself! I'd be busting my butt to get items out to people that ordered from me. Night/weekends/pay friends a few bucks to help me...... I'd find a way to get it done ASAP! I can just see this dudes house. Probably has a mountain of SX Pros on a table and just stares at them for 2 minutes before shrugging his shoulders and heading to bed at night.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Lol, maybe!
> 
> If I were in MCD's shoes, piss on that fulfillment center. I'd be in my basement, stuffing packages myself! I'd be busting my butt to get items out to people that ordered from me. Night/weekends/pay friends a few bucks to help me...... I'd find a way to get it done ASAP! I can just see this dudes house. Probably has a mountain of SX Pros on a table and just stares at them for 2 minutes before shrugging his shoulders and heading to bed at night.


If there were a video documentary about this entire incident and how things are unfolding, I bet it would make for a very interesting watch. I mean, the forums themselves are interesting to view.  Imagine a documentary done well... I'm just saying. Popcorn anyone? 

Edit: I have to keep myself entertained while I wait...  This is what happens.


----------



## Drewington (Jun 26, 2018)

I do not know how packaging and shipping goes but shouldn’t the Pros be packaged already in their original box?

Wouldn’t you just have to inventory what was sent to you, print a receipt or something and just send it off in the to the customer? 5 days should be enough time to me. Maybe... ‍ I don’t know how the process works. Somebody shine some light.

I kinda hope people from the 1st batch cancels their orders so I can get bumped from 2nd to 1st. lol

Edit: I read previous post and seen that MCD may of had to package the Pros themselves . That’s strange af


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 26, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Care to go into a bit more detail about what kind of arrangement you have with this fulfillment center you work with? If you're truly a representative from MCD, do you know how weird it is to folks that you've had the SX Pro's in stock for 5? 6? days now and haven't sent a single package? Even if you received 10,000 orders and received 10,000 SX Pros from T-X, you need to start getting the packages out. No idea what the hold up is. I still maintain you guys won't ship a single SX Pro this week. If you do somehow manage to do it, you said people will get tracking "this week" and since your fulfillment center doesn't work weekends apparently, this means you should be sending out packages by Friday night. I'm willing to bet you won't make that target.
> 
> Come Friday night, I'll either owe MCD an apology or you'll need to come up with a new excuse as to why nothing was shipped.
> 
> ...



That or our first batch stock was stolen so second batch is now first batch sorry. They already hinted at it in their own stupid way in one of their earlier posts on gbatemp they said something about not wanting anyone to know where their warehouse is

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Drewington said:


> I do not know how packaging and shipping goes but shouldn’t the Pros be packaged already in their original box?
> 
> Wouldn’t you just have to inventory what was sent to you, print a receipt or something and just send it off in the to the customer? 5 days should be enough time to me. Maybe... ‍ I don’t know how the process works. Somebody shine some light.
> 
> I kinda hope people from the 1st batch cancels their orders so I can get bumped from 2nd to 1st. lol



They claimed they had them shipped without packaging from china to make customs go smoother


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> That or our first batch stock was stolen so second batch is now first batch sorry. They already hinted at it in their own stupid way in one of their earlier posts on gbatemp they said something about not wanting anyone to know where their warehouse is
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I doubt it.  Not devluging the warehouse location is probably for security purposes and/or for preventing customers from contacting them and crippling the relationship beteeen MCD and the warehouse.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 26, 2018)

Drewington said:


> I do not know how packaging and shipping goes but shouldn’t the Pros be packaged already in their original box?
> 
> Wouldn’t you just have to inventory what was sent to you, print a receipt or something and just send it off in the to the customer? 5 days should be enough time to me. Maybe... ‍ I don’t know how the process works. Somebody shine some light.
> 
> I kinda hope people from the 1st batch cancels their orders so I can get bumped from 2nd to 1st. lol



I don't think that will help you seeing as how batch 1 people still don't have the SX Pros that MCD has had "in hand" for 6 days now. Shoot, even if you order was moved up to "shipping" or "imminent delivery", I STILL wouldn't count on getting your SX Pro in a timely manner.



Scottla94 said:


> That or our first batch stock was stolen so second batch is now first batch sorry. They already hinted at it in their own stupid way in one of their earlier posts on gbatemp they said something about not wanting anyone to know where their warehouse is



Oh, good catch! Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Drewington (Jun 26, 2018)

Still beats them getting the 2nd batch beginning of July, them sending it until the end of July, and me getting it in August .


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 26, 2018)

Drewington said:


> Still beats them getting the 2nd batch beginning of July, them sending it until the end of July, and me getting it in August .



I think you'll be lucky if you get your 2nd batch SX Pro by August.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I think you'll be lucky if you get your 2nd batch SX Pro by August.



By then Rei switch will probably be out. People bought these early so they could play backups before anyone else could.


----------



## Drewington (Jun 26, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I think you'll be lucky if you get your 2nd batch SX Pro by August.


 You’re just crippling my hopes and dreams.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 26, 2018)

Drewington said:


> You’re just crippling my hopes and dreams.



Sorry man, just keeping it real.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

If MCD would update their site a little more often than they do now due to recent events causing delays, just a simple status update, I bet that would keep people happy, even if it means waiting.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 26, 2018)

WOW... modchipsdirect built up a good name with ds/3ds and I'm assuming 95% of all the txpro buyers went to them (including me). All this information is troubling and could ruin them which is too bad. Batch1 hasn't been fulfilled yet which sucks. Im batch 2, i mainly bought txpro for the jig and dongle for future purposes so im not too impatient.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

gameboy said:


> WOW... modchipsdirect built up a good name with ds/3ds and I'm assuming 95% of all the txpro buyers went to them (including me). All this information is troubling and could ruin them which is too bad. Batch1 hasn't been fulfilled yet which sucks. Im batch 2, i mainly bought txpro for the jig and dongle for future purposes so im not too impatient.



Batch 1 isn't really one batch. They just call it batch 1 and wait for more smaller batches to ship out "batch 1". If he split the batches into reasonable groups,there would be over 10 batches and people would be absolutely irate.MCD's business model is based on consumer ignorance and deception.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

gameboy said:


> WOW... modchipsdirect built up a good name with ds/3ds and I'm assuming 95% of all the txpro buyers went to them (including me). All this information is troubling and could ruin them which is too bad. Batch1 hasn't been fulfilled yet which sucks. Im batch 2, i mainly bought txpro for the jig and dongle for future purposes so im not too impatient.



Yeah, hopefully he updates his site with an explanation that is true and reasonable to subside complaints.  Otherwise, many, many, many people will never buy from them again. 

Hopefully, MCD is just busy busy busy.  Poor guy keeps getting harassed.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 26, 2018)

Drewington said:


> I do not know how packaging and shipping goes but shouldn’t the Pros be packaged already in their original box?
> 
> Wouldn’t you just have to inventory what was sent to you, print a receipt or something and just send it off in the to the customer? 5 days should be enough time to me. Maybe... ‍ I don’t know how the process works. Somebody shine some light.
> 
> ...



Yeah they supposidly did it to get through customs quicker with the fentenly and other things people smuggle through china


----------



## PsychoPapi (Jun 26, 2018)

Ive been asking around to and people been saying theyre in Batch 1 and still havnt got it and there tracking number. but then it does take an extra week to arrive. so if im right even if you do manage to get into 2nd batch it probably not coming till next week.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 26, 2018)

PsychoPapi said:


> Ive been asking around to and people been saying theyre in Batch 1 and still havnt got it and there tracking number. but then it does take an extra week to arrive. so if im right even if you do manage to get into 2nd batch it probably not coming till next week.



if they hand packed it themselves it'll most likely take much longer. your talking about a small team packing about 250-300 packed units/hr/person. My number is in the 45k-50k(2nd batch) and I dont see it coming until August, BUT i bought Octopath and going to buy Cpt.Toad (again....) and modchipsdirect were selling their Pro dongle for $10 less than everyone else so Im cool with them, for now...


----------



## TheHackersHat (Jun 26, 2018)

How do I cancel my order from ModChipsDirect? I am fairly disappointed that not a single person has received their order. This is unfortunate and intolerable.


----------



## Altina (Jun 26, 2018)

TheHackersHat said:


> How do I cancel my order from ModChipsDirect? I am fairly disappointed that not a single person has received their order. This is unfortunate and intolerable.



Email them.

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/contact-us.html


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

TheHackersHat said:


> How do I cancel my order from ModChipsDirect? I am fairly disappointed that not a single person has received their order. This is unfortunate and intolerable.



If you're in batch 2 (or beyond), I'd DEFINITELY cancel your order. Heck, even if you're batch 1, there is no way in hell they are shipping anything this week. The lame excuse about a fulfillment center is just that, a lame excuse. Next week, they'll use the excuse about the 4th of July holiday to explain why things still aren't shipping. They'll milk the July 4th delay for the entire week and pinky swear that all batch 1 orders will ship the week of July 9th.

Didn't somebody cancel their order recently (or changed it to just the license) and MCD told them that if they would have left their order alone, it was SUPER MEGA ULTRA close to shipping and would have shipped like the next day (or something like that). And that was from last week I think. So somebody is lying.


----------



## PsychoPapi (Jun 27, 2018)

TheHackersHat said:


> How do I cancel my order from ModChipsDirect? I am fairly disappointed that not a single person has received their order. This is unfortunate and intolerable.


But not you would probably have to wait another 6 months till shit calms downa dn you can get one fast but then by then CFW would be out and back up loaders lol. Id wait till today is over and see what they say you got into batch 2 and if not cancel.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mods are locking my threads so they can't be bumped for exposure. Something smells fishy here......


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

again, modchipdirect did state that it would start shipping late june/early july. you guys knew what you were in for when you pre-ordered.


----------



## Issac (Jun 27, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Mods are locking my threads so they can't be bumped for exposure. Something smells fishy here......


It's not like they'll drown in other posts. People going to that section of the forum will still see the threads since we didn't delete them. 
It's still early, it's shipping from far away, it has been a huge demand on pre-orders.


----------



## PsychoPapi (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> again, modchipdirect did state that it would start shipping late june/early july. you guys knew what you were in for when you pre-ordered.


Actually they did NOT say that on there site when i ordered it i read everything.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

1st batch is already sold out -  We have them now. Please be patient as we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed this week. Emailing us and asking for tracking actually slows us down and it can in no way speed up your order. 
2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday according to the team (26th of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down. 

So should 1st batch already been sent out? oh and i guess theyre getting 2nd batch like next week or in a couple day which means we have to wait another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

PsychoPapi said:


> Actually they did NOT say that on there site when i ordered it i read everything.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



you obviously ordered very late, after the 15th


----------



## Costello (Jun 27, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Mods are locking my threads so they can't be bumped for exposure. Something smells fishy here......


there is certainly a grand conspiracy thread against you in the staff forum.
ALL the staff is involved. I'd watch out for myself if I were you...


----------



## PsychoPapi (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> you obviously ordered very late, after the 15th


after the 15th if what? I order mine on the 3rd this month


----------



## PsychoPapi (Jun 27, 2018)

1st batch is already sold out -  We have them now. Please be patient as we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed this week. 
2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent to us (from China to the US)  on Wednesday according to the team (27th of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down.

Just got updated. So yeah they havmt even packed them yet.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 27, 2018)

Still no update on site or email and I'm first batch .*waits even more patiently*


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Still no update on site or email and I'm first batch .*waits even more patiently*



Like I've been saying, they don't have them. No idea why T-X didn't ship them any (maybe they ordered late?) but it's pretty evident that they're lying about "having them in hand" else they'd be shipping out. Just wish they would have been honest from the get go. With next week being a holiday week, no chance in hell they'll be shipping anything. IF (and that's a huge if) they get some in stock next week, the earliest they'll ship out is the week of the 9th.

This is sooooooooo exciting.......... what's it going to be............... me apologizing or MCD making another excuse for NOT shipping this week? With each passing hour/day, this gets more and more hilarious. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PsychoPapi said:


> 1st batch is already sold out -  We have them now. Please be patient as we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed this week.
> 2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent to us (from China to the US)  on Wednesday according to the team (27th of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down.
> 
> Just got updated. So yeah they havmt even packed them yet.



Um, that "update" has been on there since early/mid last week. 2nd batch is in transit from China. Going by their snail like pace, people on the second batch won't see their chips until late July/mid-August. Because their fulfillment center doesn't work on days of the week that end in 'y'.


----------



## PsychoPapi (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Like I've been saying, they don't have them. No idea why T-X didn't ship them any (maybe they ordered late?) but it's pretty evident that they're lying about "having them in hand" else they'd be shipping out. Just wish they would have been honest from the get go. With next week being a holiday week, no chance in hell they'll be shipping anything. IF (and that's a huge if) they get some in stock next week, the earliest they'll ship out is the week of the 9th.
> 
> This is sooooooooo exciting.......... what's it going to be............... me apologizing or MCD making another excuse for NOT shipping this week? With each passing hour/day, this gets more and more hilarious.
> 
> ...


Nope they just updated it again! they said today we should be getting emails if we made it into 2nd batch and now they're saying tommorow.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Like I've been saying, they don't have them. No idea why T-X didn't ship them any (maybe they ordered late?) but it's pretty evident that they're lying about "having them in hand" else they'd be shipping out. Just wish they would have been honest from the get go. With next week being a holiday week, no chance in hell they'll be shipping anything. IF (and that's a huge if) they get some in stock next week, the earliest they'll ship out is the week of the 9th.
> 
> This is sooooooooo exciting.......... what's it going to be............... me apologizing or MCD making another excuse for NOT shipping this week? With each passing hour/day, this gets more and more hilarious.
> 
> ...



isnt this what happened to modchipscentral during the 3ds phase though, and it catapulted mcdirect into the top seller?


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

PsychoPapi said:


> Nope they just updated it again! they said today we should be getting emails if we made it into 2nd batch and now they're saying tommorow.



Yeah, they SLIGHTLY updated it. Notice how they keep that first batch delivery date generic? "This week". Next week, "this week" will still apply. I believe it said "this week" LAST week as well. They refuse to put a firm shipping DATE on there because................................ they still don't have them in stock.

Well here we are MCD......... I think your rep on here (if he actually works for you) said THIS Friday orders will start shipping out. Tick tock! You got a bit over 48 hours left as we head into the 7th day of SX Pro's being "in hand" and still no shipments.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gameboy said:


> isnt this what happened to modchipscentral during the 3ds phase though, and it catapulted mcdirect into the top seller?



I think this should earn MCD a ban from this site for lying to their customers. I wonder if T-X gives a sh*t about how their re-sellers treat customers?


----------



## Gvm87 (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Yeah, they SLIGHTLY updated it. Notice how they keep that first batch delivery date generic? "This week". Next week, "this week" will still apply. I believe it said "this week" LAST week as well. They refuse to put a firm shipping DATE on there because................................ they still don't have them in stock.
> 
> Well here we are MCD......... I think your rep on here (if he actually works for you) said THIS Friday orders will start shipping out. Tick tock! You got a bit over 48 hours left as we head into the 7th day of SX Pro's being "in hand" and still no shipments.
> 
> ...




im from the first batch and no email with my tracking number yet... just saying


----------



## ModDog (Jun 27, 2018)

Gvm87 said:


> im from the first batch and no email with my tracking number yet... just saying



Kinda disappointing what they PM'ed me sounded good I was hoping to see some shipping out.   Has anyone got a pro shipped out or tracking?


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Kinda disappointing what they PM'ed me sounded good I was hoping to see some shipping out.   Has anyone got a pro shipped out or tracking?



No but don't worry, they are "in hand" and will ship out "this week".


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 27, 2018)

So the second batch originally said would ship from China to MCD on the 26th and now it's the 27th. Sigh. They're definitely not going to have those even in their hands until after the 4th of July holiday now.


----------



## LayZGamer (Jun 27, 2018)

I regret not staying with my SwitchSX order since they kept their word and kept packing through the weekend to get customers their orders. MCD lied via email and said they would ship monday. I ordered within hours of announcement so either they are shipping out of order or they are not actually shipping our orders. I will make sure not to shop there ever again. They also charge ~5.49 for first class shipping when that can easily buy priority shipping for an item that light. They are going to lose a TON of returning customers after these shenanigans.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Yeah, they SLIGHTLY updated it. Notice how they keep that first batch delivery date generic? "This week". Next week, "this week" will still apply. I believe it said "this week" LAST week as well. They refuse to put a firm shipping DATE on there because................................ they still don't have them in stock.
> 
> Well here we are MCD......... I think your rep on here (if he actually works for you) said THIS Friday orders will start shipping out. Tick tock! You got a bit over 48 hours left as we head into the 7th day of SX Pro's being "in hand" and still no shipments.
> 
> ...



I am starting to think that MCD gives GBAtemp kickbacks. There is no other explanation to why my threads got locked and why they are still allowed to peddle their fake pre-orders while everyone else eats crow.


----------



## LayZGamer (Jun 27, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I am starting to think that MCD gives GBAtemp kickbacks. There is no other explanation to why my threads got locked and why they are still allowed to peddle their fake pre-orders while everyone else eats crow.


Thats a bit of a stretch there. If they had a coupon or affiliate link with GBATemp then there may be a conspiracy, but come on that is a huge stretch. This is all on MCD not GBATemp.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

LayZGamer said:


> I regret not staying with my SwitchSX order since they kept their word and kept packing through the weekend to get customers their orders. MCD lied via email and said they would ship monday. I ordered within hours of announcement so either they are shipping out of order or they are not actually shipping our orders. I will make sure not to shop there ever again. They also charge ~5.49 for first class shipping when that can easily buy priority shipping for an item that light. They are going to lose a TON of returning customers after these shenanigans.



They're not shipping out of order, they aren't shipping anything since they don't have anything to ship. If you still have an order with them, cancel it. At this point, you'll get it just as fast going with anybody else. MCD is simply lying. Why do you want to do business with a company that is actively lying to you?


----------



## Zaide (Jun 27, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I am starting to think that MCD gives GBAtemp kickbacks. There is no other explanation to why my threads got locked and why they are still allowed to peddle their fake pre-orders while everyone else eats crow.


Oh please. You cannot seriously be so arrogant to think there is no other possible explanation. You sound like a politician screaming #fakenews and accusing everyone of conspiring against you.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

LayZGamer said:


> Thats a bit of a stretch there. If they had a coupon or affiliate link with GBATemp then there may be a conspiracy, but come on that is a huge stretch. This is all on MCD not GBATemp.



Yeah, I agree. I don't think there is anything funny like that going on but if I were part of the GBA mod team, I'd think about banning any mention of them on this board for a year or so as punishment. Maybe even permanently. Lying to customers is a d*ck move.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 27, 2018)

Yah getting a little impatient here as well with the no updates. If they actually did get them Friday it sure wouldn't take this long to pop them in envelopes to ship out.


----------



## Altina (Jun 27, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Yah getting a little impatient here as well with the no updates. If they actually did get them Friday it sure wouldn't take this long to pop them in envelopes to ship out.



Putting stickers on dongles and jigs is very time consuming! /joke


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 27, 2018)

Still no further updates on site or email and I'm part of the "first" batch. I'll wait patiently till the end of the week.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm sure a few people would go help the guy out if they got a Pro as a thanks for helping


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Still no further updates on site or email and I'm part of the "first" batch. I'll wait patiently till the end of the week.



After you cancel just build a generic jig and buy the OS license key from practically anyone and be up and running in no time.


----------



## mugendc4 (Jun 27, 2018)

Do they refund the whole amount if you cancel?  Based on their site, they said they will refund minus 7%.  I ordered kind of late (3rd batch) and wanted to see reviews on SX OS before placing an order.  Basing from all these comments, it looks like 3rd batch people may get it in August-September


----------



## djpannda (Jun 27, 2018)

..wow I had to reply after that .. man I have not seen people so butt hurt that bad in a while .. either u guys a career troll or you never ordered some thing- modchip/ bootleg from China
normal ship is almost 3-4 weeks and fast shipping is at least 7 days
Now take in to consideration customs .. I had packages stuck for at most a week on top of shipping
Next,  once you get them, they come disassembled, meaning hand package hundreds if not thousands.. and most of these site are 2-3 guys at most .
If you thought you were going to get tracking info within the 1st week, then the problem is you not the site. Next time make sure you buy when stores have it on hand instead of opening 100 trends of spilled milk


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 27, 2018)

djpannda said:


> ..wow I had to reply after that .. man I have not seen people so butt hurt that bad in a while .. either u guys a career troll or you never ordered some thing- modchip/ bootleg from China
> normal ship is almost 3-4 weeks and fast shipping is at least 7 days
> Now take in to consideration customs .. I had packages stuck for at most a week on top of shipping
> Next,  once you get them, they come disassembled, meaning hand package hundreds if not thousands.. and most of these site are 2-3 guys at most .
> If you thought you were going to get tracking info within the 1st week, then the problem is you not the site. Next time make sure you buy when stores have it on hand instead of opening 100 trends of spilled milk



Well when they use a 3rd party to package and reship then it's 100% on them for the delay. They knew exactly how many orders were coming and they should have had extra staff on hand to deal with it.  There is no reason at all that it's not done and shipped now, they should have had it all done over the weekend since they said they got them Friday.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 27, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Well when they use a 3rd party to package and reship then it's 100% on them for the delay. They knew exactly how many orders were coming and they should have had extra staff on hand to deal with it.  There is no reason at all that it's not done and shipped now, they should have had it all done over the weekend since they said they got them Friday.


I agree... but remember this is not Walmart,
all these sites mcd and other are basically garage companies, they can not afford extra help, packaging thousands of items are not done in a couple of hours but days.. plus lets say this guy has a family and a life.
 and if their really is a 3rd party to package.. that means if the 3rd party does not work weekends its out of mcd's hands
you can be upset about not receiving emails about delays but the delay from china can not be help. most sites have not ship anything either ..I just got my tracking from shop0media yesterday.. its going to be at least 1 week to get to the us from Europe


----------



## Antipika (Jun 27, 2018)

djpannda said:


> I agree... but remember this is not Walmart,
> all these sites mcd and other are basically garage companies, they can not afford extra help, packaging thousands of items are not done in a couple of hours but days.. plus lets say this guy has a family and a life.
> and if their really is a 3rd party to package.. that means if the 3rd party does not work weekends its out of mcd's hands
> you can be upset about not receiving emails about delays but the delay from china can not be help. most sites have not ship anything either ..I just got my tracking from shop0media yesterday.. its going to be at least 1 week to get to the us from Europe



That's bullshit tho. Those companies can just hire small hands to get packaging done quickly and costs are negligible (can just raise the price of the item by $0.50~). An average worker can easily cruise at 100 packages an hour. If you're in a third world country like China, that person will cost you (tax included) at MOST $4 an hour. Just do the maths now, that's 4 cents per package. Even if we assume 20 packages per hour (which is terribly slow, even at home I'm faster than that), it's still profitable for the company to hire extra pairs of hands.

What matters most? Customer satisfaction. I can tell you that if tomorrow all people who ordered from [insert website here] say that they received their package, then lot of future customers will order there as well. Whenever something hot and new gets released, it's a race against time. Nobody wants to wait even if it means paying $0.50 extra. You see it with shipping, people don't mind paying $5~15 more to sometime save one week on a delivery.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 27, 2018)

djpannda said:


> I agree... but remember this is not Walmart,
> all these sites mcd and other are basically garage companies, they can not afford extra help, packaging thousands of items are not done in a couple of hours but days.. plus lets say this guy has a family and a life.
> and if their really is a 3rd party to package.. that means if the 3rd party does not work weekends its out of mcd's hands
> you can be upset about not receiving emails about delays but the delay from china can not be help. most sites have not ship anything either ..I just got my tracking from shop0media yesterday.. its going to be at least 1 week to get to the us from Europe



Yah guess he should get another job then if he doesn't like it.  I'm sure his family would much rather he provide for them than go out of business. 

I've folded glued and packaged thousands of brochures or menus or whatever was needed countless times, whatever my dad needed to be done for the next week. So it's possible.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 27, 2018)

Antipika said:


> That's bullshit tho. Those companies can just hire small hands to get packaging done quickly and costs are negligible (can just raise the price of the item by $0.50~). An average worker can easily cruise at 100 packages an hour. If you're in a third world country like China, that person will cost you (tax included) at MOST $4 an hour. Just do the maths now, that's 4 cents per package. Even if we assume 20 packages per hour (which is terribly slow, even at home I'm faster than that), it's still profitable for the company to hire extra pairs of hands.
> 
> What matters most? Customer satisfaction. I can tell you that if tomorrow all people who ordered from [insert website here] say that they received their package, then lot of future customers will order there as well. Whenever something hot and new gets released, it's a race against time. Nobody wants to wait even if it means paying $0.50 extra. You see it with shipping, people don't mind paying $5~15 more to sometime save one week on a delivery.



I dont mind paying extra but the issue is they can ship something that was delayed. and thats the issue.

$4 an hour in china ...yah. but isn't MCD located in Michigan. and Michigan minimum wage, heck most of the US is $ 9.. and most cases people want more than that , I'm sorry but I would not pay 82-100$ a day per person, to ship to you a day or two faster. lol 
their only making like $10 ( before additional markup) on each pro. and that does not include the shipping from china to the US.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 27, 2018)

djpannda said:


> I dont mind paying extra but the issue is they can ship something that was delayed. and thats the issue.



They said issue was they could not go to shipping center over weekend to pack items (boxes, dongle, jig, cord) into packaging to send out.  But even if just 1 person they should have been able to get packaging done Monday.  And then ship on Tuesday and most likely send tracking.  It just seems things are not being done.


----------



## Antipika (Jun 27, 2018)

djpannda said:


> I dont mind paying extra but the issue is they can ship something that was delayed. and thats the issue.
> 
> $4 an hour in china ...yah. but isn't MCD located in Michigan. and Michigan minimum wage, heck most of the US is $ 9.. and most cases people want more than that , I'm sorry but I would not pay 82-100$ a day per person, to ship to you a day or two faster. lol
> their only making like $10 ( before additional markup) on each pro. and that does not include the shipping from china to the US.



People want more than that, what a joke. You get paid minimum daily wage when your sole mission is to put something into a box and stick a label on it. Millions of workers doing way more difficult tasks are getting paid minimum wage, there's absolutely no reason to pay more for a temporary job like that. $100 a day is nothing when you can ship a thousand orders more daily. As for not being able to do that on the weekend, fair enough. But then do it on Monday and ship by Tuesday. There's absolutely no excuse in this day and age with logistics to take over 48 hours to ship something, provided you had stocks whenever the order was placed obviously.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

Just got my email and tracking info from modchipsdirect direct


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Just got my email ND tracking from modchipsdirect direct



Congrats man! I updated my OP to apologize to MCD.


----------



## TheHackersHat (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Just got my email and tracking info from modchipsdirect direct


Question: What batch are you apart of?


----------



## wherearemylegs (Jun 28, 2018)

TheHackersHat said:


> Question: What batch are you apart of?



He must be part of the first batch. I just got my email today saying that the second batch is on its way to them.



			
				the email said:
			
		

> Thank you once again for ordering the SX Pro.
> 
> Your order will be apart of the 2nd batch that we get from the team. The package from CHINA that contains your order is on its way, we have a confirmed courier tracking number. Please note we have no control over delays, shipping times, and if the package gets stuck in customs for a couple of days. The first batch got delayed in Chinese customs for 3 days becuase of a holiday they have there.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHackersHat (Jun 28, 2018)

wherearemylegs said:


> He must be part of the first batch. I just got my email today saying that the second batch is on its way to them.


I also got an email stating I am a part of the second batch just now. Am extremely excited.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Just got my email and tracking info from modchipsdirect direct


what was your order number?


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 28, 2018)

kamesenin888 said:


> what was your order number?



Mine was 47524.  Got shipping email then tracking email last night  but still just says label created.


----------



## IS_Nitro (Jun 30, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Mine was 47524. Got shipping email then tracking email last night but still just says label created.



Wow, that's annoying. I am 300 orders ahead of you and I just get told I'll have tracking info inside of 48 hrs (that was 4 days ago).

By the way, they made sure to charge my card right away! That got done quick.


----------

